

New TVs could boost ad revenues  - raptorious
http://www.warc.com/LatestNews/News/EmailNews.news?ID=31923

======
lutusp
A quote: "'If you're doing things that create a better experience for them and
give them things they're going to care about, we believe they're going to opt
in,' he added."

It's a historical fact of intrusive technology that an initial opt-in
requirement is eventually followed by the removal of any realistic opt-out
possibility.

